# Bất ngờ trước công dụng của rượu đông trùng hạ thảo



## ecoceramic (12/3/22)

Rượu ngâm đông trùng hạ thảo mang lại nhiều công dụng tuyệt vời cho sức khỏe từ tim mạch, hô hấp cho đến tăng cường sinh lý. Bài viết sẽ hướng dẫn các bạn cách ngâm và sử dụng “thần phẩm” này một cách chính xác.

Đông trùng hạ thảo (trùng thảo/ đông trùng thảo) là một loại nấm mọc ký sinh trên con non của một loài sâu họ bướm.

Mùa đông, khi con sâu non ở dưới đất, nấm và sâu hợp sinh, chúng phát triển và hút chát dinh dưỡng của sâu, khiến chúng chết đi.

Mùa hạ, nấm đâm chồi khỏi mặt đất nhưng gốc nấm vẫn dính liền đầu sâu. Khi khai thác trùng thảo, người ta thường đào cả hai để làm thuốc.

Cái tên “đông trùng hạ thảo” chính là khởi nguồn từ việc mùa đông chúng là những con sâu non, mùa hạ đã biến thành nấm.




Tác dụng của rượu ngâm đông trùng hạ thảo
Hàm lượng dinh dưỡng có trong trùng thảo
Đông trùng hạ thảo có hàm lượng dinh dưỡng cao: khoảng 25 - 32% protid; 14 đến 19 axit amin khác nhau khi thủy phân; 8,4% chất béo; 7 - 29% D-manitol; đồng thời chứa các vitamin như: A, B1, B2, B12, C và các nguyên tố vi lượng khác nhau…

Vì thế, rượu ngâm đông trùng hạ thảo có khả năng hỗ trợ được nhiều bệnh khác nhau, bao gồm cả tăng cường sinh lý cho nam giới.

Công dụng của rượu ngâm trùng thảo
Nhờ những đặc tính dinh dưỡng trên, rượu trùng thảo có tác dụng rất tốt đối với những người muốn cải thiện các bệnh về sinh lý nam. Trùng thảo giúp sinh lý khỏe mạnh, hỗ trợ xuất tinh sớm, di tinh.

Ngoài ra, các nhà khoa học cũng chứng minh rằng, những chất dinh dưỡng có trong đông trùng hạ thảo có khả năng cải thiện chất lượng tinh trùng, gia tăng khả năng thụ thai.

Bên cạnh những tác dụng về tăng cường sinh lý của rượu ngâm đông trùng hạ thảo, loại rượu này còn có những công dụng tuyệt vời có thể kể đến như:

- Hỗ trợ chữa các bệnh tim mạch, giúp hệ tim mạch khỏe mạnh hơn, ổn định huyết áp, thúc đẩy tim tuần hoàn máu đến các cơ quan trong cơ thể


>>> Xem thêm: Tăng cường sinh lý nhờ tự ngâm rượu đông trùng hạ thảo tại nhà


----------

